# Looking for some help.....



## 55utilitysedan (Feb 27, 2010)

Nice site....I have an older Craftsman lawn tractor 131.96712 (1969). I have been working on this baby for about 6 months. I am in need of it's P.T.O. pulley to drive the tranny and mowing deck Sears p/n #61593 and the snowblower and tranny pulley Sears p/n #60956. The tranny belt is "A" size, the deck and snowblower attachment use the "B" belt size. I just bought a Suburban (10 h.p.) pulley but the OD's don't cut the mustard. I have a 1" shaft coming off the HH100 Tecumseh. Summer is coming the HH100 wants to work anyone with any pointers or parts? thanks......Peter pedro:, Bye


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

Did you try-

http://www.searspartsdirect.com


----------



## 55utilitysedan (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks Bill for the reply......Yes, Sears parts direct has been good and helpful, I got nice parts diagrams there. The pulley is no longer available. I found many tractor junk yards [email protected] is a good one. I bought a pulley for a '67 10 hp Surburban but the outside diameters of the drive pulley grooves were not good ( wrong speeds). I'm looking at a pulley from a Sears 10XL now, looks better but not right yet. I can find alot of info for Sears tractors but my old Craftsman ( 1969 ish) doesn't seem to ring anyone's bell yet. Sears Hardware stores don't help at all. This old machine has proven to be more of a project than I have expected........:dazed: ............Peter


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

If you have an old one or know the dimensions any good machine shop should be able to make that up. It might be a little pricey but if that is all that is holding up your project, it might be worth the extra just to get one made. I have made a few in my days, but I dont have the equipment anymore to do it with. A good lathe and a good bridgeport, it wouldnt take that long to make.


----------



## 55utilitysedan (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks Morgan......You got that right. Before I retired I worked as a machinist then a machine shop foreman for 35 years, man, I miss the "G" jobs and the machinery. I have no idea as of yet what pulley configuration I really need to drive my tranny and deck. My Craftsman came with a Moto-Mower pulley that drove the tranny and snowblower (pulley too long, misalignment for the 'blower). So far I'm thinking I need a 4" O.D. for an "A" belt (tranny) and 4" O.D. for a "B" belt (deck). 1" output shaft (pulley bore) with 1/4" keyway. Looking for dimensions of a Custom 10XL pulley, maybe better than the Surburban I bought. thanks for your reply and support.............Peter :usa:


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Sounds like it will be a nice rig when you get it completed. I love those older units like that.


----------

